# l-tyrosine and prozac



## ikihi (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello.
I've been taking the ssris Prozac and Trazodone. It's really helped with my anxiety from the serotonin , but I still felt depressed, unmotivated, and lazy in my mind. I tried taking L-Tyrosine with the Prozac and amazingly it made my mind sharper, concentration better, and I didn't feel depressed. If I'm correct L-tyrosine in the precursor to L-dopa which is the precursor to dopamine? The dopamine solved my problems it seems and I read its safe to take with Prozac because it's not a serotonin supplement. However, I'm wondering if anyone has any natural alternatives to the Prozac? I'd rather take a natural substance than a chemical.


----------



## Acousticphilosopher (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely. Tryptophan - 5 HTP ....
The best way to correct poor serotonin function may be to identify/treat the underlying biochemical cause and treat it. This could be acute magnesium deficiency... and increased requirement for niacin... Pyrolurria... 
Finding the specific reason may take some time - it may however be worthwhile.
http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/articles/pfeiffer.htm
http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html


----------



## Acousticphilosopher (Dec 11, 2012)

Also, i hear that the acetylated analog of tyrosine may have higher bioavailability (N-acetyl-l-tyrosine) and may therefore be of greater use - higher efficacy/smaller quantity needed.
Bulkpowder.com stocks it


----------

